# MonsterShield Future: Open Source



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

I've been mulling this for about 12 months or so. I love the MonsterShield and have poured a lot of time and energy into it. I still believe it is the most advanced controller out there mainly because of the code that I wrote for it and the GUI animation editor. I was the first to have a simple detachable keybanger utilizing ethernet cable. Others copied me. I had been working on a new standalone controller last year that would have blown folks away. I scrapped it because I lacked the funds to get it mass produced. My wife also was not okay with the time I was spending on it, especially since I have 3 kids that are 5 and under. I Also have a regular day job as an enterprise solution Architect in IT. 

Most people don't know this, but I hand assembled every MonsterShield myself, surface mount components and all, by hand. It takes 1 1/2 hours to assemble a single unit. When I get some customer who places an order for 8 units, my week is screwed. The plan had always been to redesign for mass production so I would not have to build them. I never got there. 

This year I stopped taking orders from the general public. I have turned away hundreds of customers. No joke. I have filled a few small orders for friends but that is it. 

So... I don't have the time or energy to continue selling these. I don't want to sell them. I don't need the money. But I don't want to see the MonsterShield die off. I have made the decision to go open source. What does this mean? 

It means that I am going to come out with a new design that uses thru-hole components only so that it is easy to solder for folks who want one. It will probably support 8 outputs. I will release the design files so folks can get the PCB made on their own. I have yet to decide whether it will be an Arduino shield or a standalone unit. I may have support for an optional LCD module. 

When will this come out? I don't know. I am not in a hurry. It will come out when it comes out. I may decide to offer unassembled kits. Haven't made that decision yet. 

So stay tuned. 

Jason


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

i've never used a MonsterShield but it sounds great. i wish you all the best in where this project takes you. balancing home life is important and i'm sure you'll find a happy medium.

maybe drop-shipping unassembled kits could work for you, just paperwork & $$


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

I remember sending you an email recently, just before finding this board and Mike's fourbanger prop controller of which he has done an amazing job at providing instructions and list of where to get all the parts to make it super easy to put together all for about 30 bucks if you count the solder, wires etc to put it together.


----------

